# Bringing a Filipino domestic helper (maid) to Thailand!



## Red Rose (Mar 12, 2018)

Hi!
New to Thailand forum
We are currently posted in Malaysia. Chances of moving to Bangkok in couple of months. I would like to know if we can bring our Filipino maid to Thailand? How long does the processing of work permit take?
Thank you,
Red Rose


----------



## achidgey (5 mo ago)

Red Rose said:


> Hi!
> New to Thailand forum
> We are currently posted in Malaysia. Chances of moving to Bangkok in couple of months. I would like to know if we can bring our Filipino maid to Thailand? How long does the processing of work permit take?
> Thank you,
> Red Rose


Dear Red Rose, I'm interested to know did you find a solution to this please? Thanks, Andrew


----------

